# Whats the most amount of push-ups you`ve seen a recruit do at BMQ?



## alain22 (6 Jul 2010)

Whats the most amount of push-ups you`ve seen a recruit do at BMQ? (military push-ups of course)


----------



## Alea (6 Jul 2010)

alain22 said:
			
		

> Whats the most amount of push-ups you`ve seen a recruit do at BMQ? (military push-ups of course)



Alain... I don't know... but you can start your search here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31344/post-224615.html#msg224615

And here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33170/post-249241.html#msg249241

Oh... and here also:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23364/post-772985.html#msg772985



Alea

_Edited because... I have no idea how I managed to put a youtube video of "The heat is on" on this one  _


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Jul 2010)

alain22 said:
			
		

> Whats the most amount of push-ups you`ve seen a recruit do at BMQ? (military push-ups of course)



The amount I told them to do.

dileas

tess


----------



## ArmyRick (6 Jul 2010)

1. Who cares?
2. Make sure you can do lots of them.
3. Can someone lock this thread, I thinks all that can be said is said.


----------

